# Deer and Ghost



## beaupower32 (Dec 6, 2010)

Intresting photo taking off a game camera in Texas. Story goes that the wooded area where this photo is taken is haunted by a little indian girl. Looks pretty real to me as the buck is looking straight at the girl. What do you think?

P.S. Nice buck by the way.


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow looks pretty real to me !


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice buck.... Probably some sort of large doll, as spiritual enties dont show up so well on regular film...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I see a Bigfeets monster hiding back in the bushes as well I've said it before and I'll say it again, I'll beleive in ghosts when Jennifer Love Hewitt comes to my house and starts whispering to one. But again if JLH shows up at my house I'll have other things on my mind


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like a KMart Special garden gnome... $5.99


----------



## timshatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like a stuff girl and a stuff deer!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Dec 6, 2010)

Whether you believe in ghosts or not, photographs aren't evidence in any way shape or form. Pics have always been suspect in the past, but in the era of Photoshop they are utterly inadmissible.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 6, 2010)

like JA said above...with all the photoshop and video editing type programs available today its hard to believe any image. once upon a time when it was something extremely difficult to do more creedence could be given but not these days. sorry, whether i believe in the supernatural or not, i think this is a hoax.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 6, 2010)

agreed, totally. Can we say "double exposure" Seen lots of dead humans, still waiting for my first ghost


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

JohnAnthony said:


> Whether you believe in ghosts or not, photographs aren't evidence in any way shape or form. Pics have always been suspect in the past, but in the era of Photoshop they are utterly inadmissible.



Agreed. Looks pretty fake to me.


----------



## A4K (Dec 6, 2010)

Interesting, especially if real.(I've had my share of encounters with ghosts, so wouldn't write it off outright).
Unfortunately JA's right though, in this day and age you can't believe anything you see on film, whether footage or photographs.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2010)

Ya bunch of naysayers! What do you mean photos are photoshopped??!! Now ur saying you can't believe something even with your own eyes!!?? Well, not me, no sir - check this genyouine pic I found on EBay!!! 


I believe!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2010)

Meinn Gott! Ist dat mein Uncle Jurgen on the left!?!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 6, 2010)

Njaco- shame on you for breaking security, but if a mod does it...
here is a top secret german pic of their ultimate weapon


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2010)

Jeez.....I thought the main turret had 4 guns....


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Real or not real, ifind it a intresting photo. Me personally, I believe in Ghost, so I think there is something there, but again thats me.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 7, 2010)

Beau, please forgive if I seemed to poke fun at your beliefs, it was not meant in that way. I'm just the sort that has to be convinced. So until a ghost floats up, shakes my hand, and says "Howdy" I'm going to say fake. If Houdini could not make it back...


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 7, 2010)

Beau, i have had a few strange encounters in my life that defy explanation so i dont dismiss anything. but CGI these days make me distrust photos. when holograms become prevelant then i will mistrust my eyes as well.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its all good Mike I know you wasnt making fun of anything. I also know everyone has their own opinion and views, and I wont take that away from anyone. I also know with todays technology (photoshop, ie...) anyone can doctor a photo into something it is not. 

In my humble opinion this photo looks pretty real, but again that is my opinion. This picture can go either way really, as some say prove that its real, while the rest will say prove that its not real. I figured I would post the picture to get a good conversation going, and it looks like I did

My apologies if it seemed like I came off the wrong way, as it was NOT my intention.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I wasn't throwing cold water on the idea that there are ghosts - just commenting on the nature of the evidence. In my case, I would need a personal experience to convince me - an experience in real life that demonstrated the existence of a ghost. Until I have such an experience, I can't really have an opinion one way or another.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

I, too, have had several experinces that I will attribute to ghosts ( although one would be in the local mythology/legend category!). 

I was more commenting on the photographic evidence. Not the substance but the presentation!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2010)

Me I was absolutely insinuating the utter lack brain matter in my buddy, Beau. 

Just kidding. I'm not so much a ghost guy, but UFOs and bigfeet are another matter.


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2010)

personally it's load of crock even though we felt we saw a load of S*** in college - smoking the ripe doobie and of course in nam and elsewhere in the mid-east, the mind can play alot of horrible tricks on oneself if allowed


----------



## mikewint (Dec 8, 2010)

Scrooge to Marleys ghost when the spectre asks, "Why do you doubt your senses?" Scrooge scoffs that "...a little thing affects them. A slight disorder of the stomach makes them cheat. You may be an undigested bit of beef, a blot of mustard, a crumb of cheese, a fragment of an underdone potato. There's more of gravy than of grave about you, whatever you are!"


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I need a cold German Bier


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll go with a bunch a crap..... 

Charles


----------



## javlin (Dec 8, 2010)

So what about Near Death Experiences??A person dies on the table has to be resussitated and after surgery tells the Doc about a slipper on the fourth floor on the west side and it's pink?What then?ther is another dimension of some type wouldn't you think?And if that dimension exist if it does could not others?just saying  all is not what we see.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good point Javlin, but the only thing we have to be carefull about is that when people do have the "Near Death Experience" are they being truthfull or just making something up. Just like pictures being photoshoped, are what people seen being photoshoped into their minds by their own imagination.

The only true answer to all this will only come once we pass away, unless some 9 year old boy comes along and says "I see dead people"


----------



## javlin (Dec 9, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Good point Javlin, but the only thing we have to be carefull about is that when people do have the "Near Death Experience" are they being truthfull or just making something up. Just like pictures being photoshoped, are what people seen being photoshoped into their minds by their own imagination.
> 
> The only true answer to all this will only come once we pass away, unless some 9 year old boy comes along and says "I see dead people"



Well the story I presented was verified according to some book I read years ago by one of the staff at the hospital,the shoe or slipper was there.I got started in this in Philosophy 101 years ago and the guy with a vast amount of research on this Dr Moody.If anything it reaffirmed more for me that there is God


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have no doubt the story is true, and I believe it is.


----------

